# Tech Advisors



## 291er (9 Feb 2005)

I'm a tech advisor with the local corps here....just wanted to get a general idea on the amount of tech advisors other units have, and whether they are considered useful or not.  Looking for a cadet's perspective so that I can adapt my ways as needed.  cheers


----------



## condor888000 (9 Feb 2005)

Clarifaction, what'a a tech advisor? ???


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Feb 2005)

Tech advisor??  or do you mean Cadet Liason Officer??


----------



## 291er (9 Feb 2005)

Tech Advisors are usually Reg Force or Reserve members from the Corps' supporting unit that come out to help out regularly with the Corps.  Essentially, they are there to ensure that military standards are followed and to keep a military presence with the Corps.  The Cadet Liaison Officer (who is usually from the supporting unit as well) is responsible for appointing/recruiting tech advisors from the unit.


----------



## primer (9 Feb 2005)

My unit we have 5 and are worth there weight in gold  and one is a 291er from CFS Leitrim


----------



## PViddy (10 Feb 2005)

We have a Cadet Liason Officer from our affiliated infantry regiment.  Their new CO (who was also a cadet at a time) issued an official memo re-stating the unit's support for the two units (My Sqn. and an Army Cadet Corps both based here).  The memo was to the tune of anything you need, we will do the best we can sort of deal.  Couldn't ask for a better affiliation.

but, kinda off topic...never heard of a tech advisor...

PV


----------



## Chang (10 Feb 2005)

we got a sgt from my reserves regiment taht comes down to my cadet corps to help out


----------



## 291er (10 Feb 2005)

One question C-17.......I did'nt think you could be both a reservist and a cadet???


----------



## Chang (10 Feb 2005)

yea you can be both... the topic has be thoroughly discussed in one of these threads. don't remember which one though


----------



## Bean (10 Feb 2005)

The corps I'm working with now has two tech advisors who represent the regiment at every activity we do with our cadets.  Their knowledge and experience are invaluable both for training the cadets and providing support to the unit.  The most important aspect that I've found in the mutual respect between the tech advisors and the CIC officers.  We don't try and correct the skills they have as soldiers, and they don't try and tell us how to run a cadet unit, and the relationship works great.  Can't say enough about the value they add to the unit.


----------



## PViddy (10 Feb 2005)

> One question C-17.......I did'nt think you could be both a reservist and a cadet???



http://cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1307_b.pdf

I guess you can.  Although my unit would strongly suggest against it.

PV


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Feb 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> http://cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1307_b.pdf
> I guess you can.   Although my unit would strongly suggest against it.



Yes, although it is permitted it is not normally encouraged

As para 3 of CATO 13-07 indicates, The CO of a Cadet Corps shall determine weather continued involvement as a Cadet is appropriate.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (11 Feb 2005)

I know my squadron has never had a tech advisor or a liason.  One CI served in the reg, the CO was in for 25 years or so, and I think two others did reserves.  Not quite the same, but we get along great the way things are


----------



## Dane (12 Feb 2005)

Tech Advisors in BC give Technical advice on things like websites, computers and such  Cadet Advisors, or Training Advisors are what we call the support people, and they are excellent. We don't have one but Corps that do seem to be very happy with it. The one suggestion I have is realize, aside from the obvious that the goals of Cadets and the Reserves are very very different. Obviously anyone with knowledge can tell that but sometimes it seem PRes NCOs forget it easily. Advice on practical training is awesome, espcially since you can often give it from a vocationally related perspective, whereas Cadet Senior NCOs often cannot.


----------



## Love793 (21 Feb 2005)

2828 RCACC has 4 (3 MCpl, 1 Cpl) including the LO.
1112 RCACC has 2 (1 MCpl, 1 Cpl)
202 RCACC has 3 (2 Cpl, 1 Tpr)


----------



## PViddy (21 Feb 2005)

I think we have discovered that tech advisors are generally an Army thing (although i don't about my Naval colleagues).  Of course all Corps pr Sqn's will have their ACO's and ACA's in which they also advise and report, although in an official note.

PV


----------



## 21trucker (28 Feb 2005)

2861 currently has 6 Cpl's assisting the corps, 5 from my unit and one from another unit. I also have a few 'backups' in case someone cannot make it out to a training weekend.


----------

